# Romanian Air



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

This is based on the Romanian Scale, in a counterpoing style.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-417172164%2Fromanian

SCORE: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/ROMANIAN.pdf


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I like this a lot, only complaint, too short, I wanted more lol :lol: and I love the sound font you're using too, what is that? I think I have to investigate some of the different scales out there.

Enhorabuena tio


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

There are lots and lots of scales to explores, from unitonic to dodecaphonic (not necessarily atonal).
The challenge is to make them sound "by themselves". I mean, it's easy to fall in major / minor sound.
Te violin is one called Gypsy, the cello is from the Kontakt library.

It's short because it's just an exercise (I'm taking a course on Contemporary Composition).
Saludos.


----------

